# Nala ate grapes!



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

I feel horrible because I left some grapes on the table and then rushed out of the house and Nala got onto the table and ate them.. My husband came and got me and we fed her salt. She was acting a little wierd and hyperactive before we got the salt in her. She threw up about 5-6 grapes and drank some water. She seems to be doing fine. The vet seemed to think we are okay because we got them out of her rather quickly.

It was scary and I still feel nervous. She seems okay and wants to eat dinner.

I will feel better when she is okay tomorrow.

Annie


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh, that is scary! I keep meaning to buy some ipecac syrup to have on hand in case of something like that. I'm glad she seems okay but let us know how she is tomorrow.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Thank God , live and learn. We all can have this happen. I',m sure you 'll be more careful from now on. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear this. We all have done something at one time or another with our pups that has upset us, we are human. Hopefully you got to it right away and all will be fine. We do worrry and fell responsible no matter what, its in our nature. I have had dogs eat a grape or two and they have been fine, not so with me I was a mess for a few days. You noticed right away, took action, so you are ahead. Hope all is well tomorrow.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

That's so scary! I hope she is ok. You can try hydrogen peroxide, to induce throwing up. You will have to check the dosage. I had to do it with Scudder. I gave him a tiny bit of peroxide and then pressed on his belly. He threw up within a minute.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I hope she's feeling ok. I think your quick intervention did the trick.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I think I remember the peroxide being about 1 tsp. When Milo was very young, as a matter of fact, it was the night before he was scheduled to be neutered (which was postponed), he got into the dessicant from a bottle of pills. In a panic, I called the vet, whose office was about to close. They told me to give him peroxide within fifteen minutes of ingesting the dessicant. Problem was, I didn't have any in the house and had to run to the nearest drug store (legs shaking all the way) and get it for him.

I put him on the table and almost flung the peroxide at him. He licked his lips, half of it wound up on the floor and . . . nothing! I called poison control for animals and $55 later, they told me I had nothing to worry about. It wouldn't hurt him. Too small an amount to be concerned about.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Geri " Problem was, I didn't have any in the house and had to run to the nearest drug store (legs shaking all the way) and get it for him." 

Bad mommy Bad mommy. ound:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

davetgabby said:


> Geri " Problem was, I didn't have any in the house and had to run to the nearest drug store (legs shaking all the way) and get it for him."
> 
> Bad mommy Bad mommy. ound:


And don't think I didn't think that for weeks afterward.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

pjewel said:


> And don't think I didn't think that for weeks afterward.


Do you have some on hand now? LOL


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Always!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

pjewel said:


> Always!


good Mommy , good Mommy. ound:


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

thanks for the heads up, I didn't know about grapes being dangerous to dogs. I knew about onions, garlic and chocolate of course, but not grapes.. what else should I be extra careful with??


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Tammy this list is what you are looking for

http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=12937&highlight=dangerous


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Annie how is Nala today - how scary for you! You acted fast. That's good!


----------



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

Nala is curled up at my feet and seems fine. After I threw the salt down her throat and she threw up she wanted a belly rub. She ate a small dinner and a regular breakfast and seems 100%.

My husband was great-he said Nala came up to his office and stared at him in a funny way and then he followed her to the grape bag and twigs. He tried the salt on his own but couldn't do it and then he tracked me down in a Pilates class. My husband still had salt in his hair this am!


----------



## goiter6 (Mar 6, 2010)

Chewy did more or less the same thing a couple weeks ago. I came in from shoveling snow to find her on the table downing chocolates as fast as she can.

I called the vet and they said 1/2 to 1 table spoon of hydrogen peroxide for an 11 pound dog. 5 minutes later I had a kitchen with chocolate dog vomit all over the floor (and the name of my next fantasy baseball team). 15 minutes later I had a dog wanting her dinner.

Anyone know of a way to discourage a dog from going on the table? She knows she isn't suppose to but that doesn't stop her when no one is looking.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Annie Clark said:


> Nala is curled up at my feet and seems fine. After I threw the salt down her throat and she threw up she wanted a belly rub. She ate a small dinner and a regular breakfast and seems 100%.
> 
> My husband was great-he said Nala came up to his office and stared at him in a funny way and then he followed her to the grape bag and twigs. He tried the salt on his own but couldn't do it and then he tracked me down in a Pilates class. My husband still had salt in his hair this am!


Smart Nala (well, aside from the fact that she ate the grapes in the first place), but to let your husband know what she had done. Otherwise, you would probably have never known?

Goiter6, do you dilute the hydrogen peroxide or just give it straight? We always have it around here as I think it is the miracle potion for any time I get a cut or scrape.  It could be interesting getting it down a dog's throat though.

I would say keep your chairs pushed in to the table. Augie has never gotten on the table, but I always make sure to take anything off that he could eat in case he surprises me one day. And I certainly don't tempt him by leaving a dinner plate on there unattended. He gets sooo excited over chicken, he may leap up there from the floor for that one!


----------



## goiter6 (Mar 6, 2010)

I was told to give it straight - although to be honest I didn't get much in her mouth.

We have been pushing the chairs in - Chewy has figured out how to push the chairs out. She jumps on the chair and pushes up between the table and chair back.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Stinker, Chewy!! :nono: Another smart one - where there is a will, there is a way.  Guess you are just going to have to be vigilant about keeping things off the table.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh gosh Annie. I am so happy your husband was there and got you and you had the where with all to think of using salt. Glad Nala is ok.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Annie, I'm so glad Nala is ok and she was smart enough to let your husband know there was a problem. 

Piper ate the foam covering for a microphone once and I could not for the life of me get the hydrogen peroxide in her. I was wearing half the bottle and crying when I showed up at my vets and he gave me a syringe to use. All you have to do is get the tip in their mouth and it shoots it right in. It was a life saver and you may want to get one to have on hand in case this ever happens to you. It's very scary and hard to get them to swallow it when your hands are shaking.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

WOW..I'm glad to hear that Nala is ok..

Here is a video that I saved on how to make a dog throw up..it's a keeper!

http://www.ehow.com/video_2348709_make-dog-vomit.html


----------



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

That is a good tip about the syringe. I may have to get one because I think the salt procedure is tricky if it was only one person. 

I came downstairs today and Nala was standing on the (empty) table. I do need to keep those chairs pushed in! She would never do something like that if I was watching her.  

I always learn a lot from this group!


----------

